# Zeppelin, Aug 28 and 29 2008 @ SkyDome



## LowWatt

A close friend who handles many large scale tours let slip that Led Zeppelin has tentatively booked the Dome in Toronto for August 28th and 29th. 

The tour announcement isn't expected for a few months but work is already being done on the concert merchandise. It's innevitable.


----------



## zontar

Don't the Wiggles already have those days booked?
:smile:

(Oh wait--they only displace Argo games...)


----------



## al3d

I wish i could beleive it...but unfortunaly that rumor as been around for to long. i'll see it when i see ticket lines..


----------



## LowWatt

al3d said:


> I wish i could beleive it...but unfortunaly that rumor as been around for to long. i'll see it when i see ticket lines..


I understand. This is hearsay on a forum - the least reliable form of gossip. I trust my source. He's never steered me wrong on this kind of thing, but take it for the rumour it is. No one needs to start planning any vacations here. I just wanted to put a post up to have it on the record for when it comes through.


----------



## Ripper

Damn, I'll probably have to sell one of the neighbour's kidneys to get tickets for that one if it comes to be.


----------



## al3d

Well..if it DOES come to an actuall tour, me and my former band mates always said we're pay up to 600$ for a ticket to see Zepplin...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

I'll be flying out if it does happen.

What does the rogers center hold in concert format? 60,000+?

2 nights that's 120,000 tickets available, should be able to get one.


----------



## skydigger

Great band, but forget it.

Stadium concerts suck big time. Those venues are way too big. 

I was foolish enough to go see "Pink Floyd" twice at CNE stadium back in '88, '89. Unless you've got prime seats I wouldn't even bother.

For the first show i camped out overnight for tickets and when they guys who were first in line got their seats they were something like 50 rows back!! 

My seat for that show were not bad, but for the second show we were way back and the show was a bore. Of course you end up watching the video screens the whole show and at the back half of the stadium the sound was dead.


----------



## pompeii0

I would go no matter how far back I was. I am too young to have seen Zep in their day, so just to be able to say that I saw them! Being at the back is better then not being there at all!


----------



## LowWatt

Given that Plant always denies everything until the last possible minute and now he's not denying it, just being coy, it is a virtual certainty that Zeppelin will tour. Here's the latest news.... 
Rumours: June tour, Giants Stadium reserved, merchandise being made...
http://www.chez106.com/news/local/article.jsp?content=20071031_191733_5324
Plant comments on tour:
"Friday, after being asked at a New York basketball game if Led Zeppelin will tour, Plant cryptically replied, 'You never know what is around the corner.' " 

If quoted accurately, Page is saying that it's not a question of 'if', it's more a question of 'when':
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/serv.../?page=rss&id=RTGAM.20080128.wledzeppelin0128
And the answer is September…(or sooner depending on how many N-A shows Robert Plant does to promote Raising Sand):
http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_19004.aspx


----------



## suttree

on my birthday no less! i'm so sick to death of high prices for concerts, especially in the arena world, that'd i've said many a time that i wouldn't pay that kind of money to see anyone. zep'd make a liar out of me though... i think i'll be going


----------



## LowWatt

suttree said:


> on my birthday no less! i'm so sick to death of high prices for concerts, especially in the arena world, that'd i've said many a time that i wouldn't pay that kind of money to see anyone. zep'd make a liar out of me though... i think i'll be going


I'm torn on this one. On one hand, I'm tired of paying 10 times the price for 1/10th what the band used to be. On the other hand, it's Led F'n Zeppelin.


----------



## jimmy c g

I live in BC and saw the Stones Bigger Bang at $400 per and it was a deal!!!
Front row!! For Zep id pay the same.You can buy an effects pedal for that little and trade it latter for half,a concert of that staure you have in yer head forever,No nosebleed seats for me!! Jim


----------



## Spikezone

I saw them three times in their prime, so somebody else can take my place on this go-round.
-Mikey


----------



## Edutainment

That's cool and all but I'll never be able to afford that. Bootlegs and TV coverage are about as close to a Zeppelin concert I'll ever get.


----------



## enforcer505

see the problem is that if they do put a tag of 200 bucks a ticket ppl will still go and it will sell out. but i think this is there last tour (if ti happens) and would be very nice to see them for the last time. i would go but not for 400 bucks. thats alittle steep, i can buy a nice used USA guitar for that. bootlegs will be my only way to see them

oh wells!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Over the years I have not really seen a backlash against ticket prices. There is a fair amount of griping and complaining and there are some that refuse to pay it but for the major shows, they seem to sell out and sometimes several shows in one city.

The only way ticket pricing will come down is if there are actually no asses in the seats.


----------



## LowWatt

GuitarsCanada said:


> Over the years I have not really seen a backlash against ticket prices. There is a fair amount of griping and complaining and there are some that refuse to pay it but for the major shows, they seem to sell out and sometimes several shows in one city.
> 
> The only way ticket pricing will come down is if there are actually no asses in the seats.



Unfortunately this would have to be a worldwide phenomenon. If one city does it, it just means the high end bands would start to skip that city. 

It's a hard system to correct, because there is no competition. If I don't like how Fender sells a Strat, I can get something not made by Fender (or a used Fender) and still enjoy a Strat without feeling like I contributed to something I'm against. If I don't like the way Led Zeppelin sells a ticket and I want to stand for what I believe in, I don't get to see Led Zeppelin.

I won't be at the show. If a concert has more than 1000 fans, it's generally more BS than it's worth to me. I'd make an exception for Led Zeppelin, but not at the price they will charge and how far back I'd still be sitting. Still, there is no other way to see them. 

That house will be packed and nothing about the concert industry will change. It's a shame, but it just gives me more incentive to find up and coming artists and give them my $5-20 admission in appreciation for everything they go through to get their music out to me.


----------



## Robert1950

It cost me $6.50 to see the Beatles in 1965. Given that the minimum wage was $.90/hr., I would have to had worked about 7 plus hours to pay for the ticket back then. If a Led Zep ticket is $250.00 and the minimum wage is $8.00/hr. I would have to work 31 plus hours. Hmmm.


----------



## jmaysen

al3d said:


> Well..if it DOES come to an actuall tour, me and my former band mates always said we're pay up to 600$ for a ticket to see Zepplin...


If you pay 600 to see _Zepplin_, you got screwed.

me on the other hand, I would pay 2000 to see _Zeppelin_!
:smile:


----------



## LowWatt

I started this thread but the show is off (there is another thread about it). 

Basically I find out the dates when the venues are tentatively booked. Because this tour was going to have to come together so quick and would be so huge, the promotors had to start booking before getting a full answer from the entire band. Plant is out, so the show, she no happen.


----------



## fretboard

Back in the news I see...

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080522.wled22/BNStory/Entertainment/home


----------



## GuitarsCanada

What a ticket buying frenzy that would be


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/L/Led_Zeppelin/2008/05/23/5649286-sun.html


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Jeff Flowerday said:


> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/L/Led_Zeppelin/2008/05/23/5649286-sun.html


Another dream crushed


----------



## Robert1950

Paul said:


> Or, like the Spice Girls....stop the tour early.


Too bad. I was waiting for their all nude performance. Heard the real reason they cut out 'cause Posh was 2.5 ounces overweight.


----------



## LowWatt

Jeff Flowerday said:


> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/L/Led_Zeppelin/2008/05/23/5649286-sun.html


I'm more shocked by this one that was linked on the same page.

*Hagar to hit studio with new supergroup*
http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2008/05/23/5651811-cp.html

He actually has the balls to say :
"When people hear the music, it's Led Zeppelin. It's as good as that. I know that's a mighty bold statement... We could rival Zep."


----------



## Jeff Flowerday

LowWatt said:


> I'm more shocked by this one that was linked on the same page.
> 
> *Hagar to hit studio with new supergroup*
> http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2008/05/23/5651811-cp.html
> 
> He actually has the balls to say :
> "When people hear the music, it's Led Zeppelin. It's as good as that. I know that's a mighty bold statement... We could rival Zep."


Not to bash Page but Satriani isn't capable of playing that sloppy. It would be a pretty sterile sounding Zeppelin.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?p=115585#post115585


----------

